
Show HN: Poker Simulation Using WebAssembly and Web Workers - abeiz
https://github.com/ChrisZieba/holdem
======
abeiz
Put this together on the weekend to learn more about WebAssembly, here is the
demo:
[http://chriszieba.com/2017/11/26/holdem](http://chriszieba.com/2017/11/26/holdem)

------
joe_hoyle
Does anyone know how much this improves performance over a simple JavaScript
only implementation? This looks cool, but I have no idea if it's really any
better with all the extra layers

